# dual boot Ubuntu



## polpaulin (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour

juste pour tester je voudrais installer Ubuntu 64 bits sur un autre disque de mon MAC, est ce qu'il va reconnaitre le clavier ? est ce comme pour windows  avec le CD de snow leopard pour les drivers ?

merci


----------



## anneee (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Si c'est seulement pour tester, je te conseille la virtualisation (avec virtualbox gratuit par exemple), c'est plus simple.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

polpaulin a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> juste pour tester je voudrais installer Ubuntu 64 bits sur un autre disque de mon MAC, est ce qu'il va reconnaitre le clavier ? est ce comme pour windows  avec le CD de snow leopard pour les drivers ?
> 
> merci



Bonsoir,

Tu viens de recevoir une bonne réponse 
(Si c'est seulement pour tester, je te conseille la virtualisation (avec virtualbox gratuit par exemple), c'est plus simple.)

Voici le lien pour télécharger le soft en question :
http://virtualbox-mac.softonic.fr/mac


----------



## anneee (28 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Tu viens de recevoir une bonne réponse



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi...


----------



## polpaulin (28 Décembre 2010)

je vais l'installer normalement   

je préfère voir non virtuellement


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

anneee a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si c'est seulement pour tester, je te conseille la virtualisation (avec virtualbox gratuit par exemple), c'est plus simple.





polpaulin a dit:


> je vais l'installer normalement
> 
> je préfère voir non virtuellement



donc tu sais comment faire ...


----------



## polpaulin (28 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> donc tu sais comment faire ...


j'ai deja installe windows7  64 bits sur mon mac book pro et pour le clavier et les drivers j'ai mis le cd de snow leopard, ça marche sans probleme

je n'ai jamais installe linux (a part il y  a 5 ou 6 ans un essai de Mandriva sans succes), mais si je peux pas l'installer normalement je laisse tomber , je ressayerai dans 5 ou 6  ans


----------



## christux (28 Décembre 2010)

Salut,

Mon expérience me dit que ton aventure va mal se terminer... Si tu ne connais pas Linux, ce qui semble être ton cas, il faut commencer par une installation virtualisée. Attaquer une installation en dur peut poser des problèmes et même foutre tout ton ordi en l'air si tu te plantes !

Te voilà prévenu, je te souhaite d'avoir une bonne expérience de Linux, c'est un système intéressant.


----------



## polpaulin (28 Décembre 2010)

christux a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Mon expérience me dit que ton aventure va mal se terminer... Si tu ne connais pas Linux, ce qui semble être ton cas, il faut commencer par une installation virtualisée. Attaquer une installation en dur peut poser des problèmes et même foutre tout ton ordi en l'air si tu te plantes !
> 
> Te voilà prévenu, je te souhaite d'avoir une bonne expérience de Linux, c'est un système intéressant.


ok je verrais dans 5 ans alors

ça marche ou pas , entre deux ils se le garde  ... j'ai deja vu avec Mandriva


----------



## Alias84 (29 Décembre 2010)

Je trouve ta reflexion un peu nul, car que ce soit en virtualisation ou dual boot les fonctions sont exactement les meme!!

Je suis etudiant en informatique et j'ai mandriva, justement, en virtual box et cela marche tres bien. Tu le met en plein ecran, et tu es comme sur un vraie boot de linux.

Essaye au moins ca te coute rien... Tu sera surpris a quel point ca marche bien...

J'etais moi aussi peu confiant sur ce systeme de virtualisation et desormais je suis convaincu!!


----------



## polpaulin (29 Décembre 2010)

Alias84 a dit:


> Je trouve ta reflexion un peu nul, car que ce soit en virtualisation ou dual boot les fonctions sont exactement les meme!!
> 
> Je suis etudiant en informatique et j'ai mandriva, justement, en virtual box et cela marche tres bien. Tu le met en plein ecran, et tu es comme sur un vraie boot de linux.
> 
> ...


mais je comprend pas pourquoi un install normal serait si compliqué ou risqué 
si c'est le cas il y a un problème


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2010)

C'est que tu n'as pas encore bien saisi ce qu'est la virtualisation. Ni, peut-être, que les machines d'Apple sont dessinées par les ingénieurs d'Apple pour qu'elles fonctionnent pour Mac OS X, d'abord, pour Ouinedoze ensuite (avec quelques pilotes et quelques aménagements au démarrage). Et que le reste, ils s'en contrebalancent, les ingénieurs d'Apple.

Donc les pilotes matériels Linux et UNIX pour les différents Mac, c'est au petit bonheur, la carte Ouifi notamment. Et les systèmes pour PC usuels, sont habitués au BIOS et pas à l'EFI etc. Donc c'est _encore plus_ de la bidouille que sur un PC usuel.

Avec un outil de virtualisation, quel qu'il soit, les pilotes sont fournis avec l'outil pour, au moins, WXP, W2003, Vista, Seven, les Linux récentes (mais pas trop) et, quand ils sont gentils, pour FreeBSD.
Et avec l'outil de vitualisation, tu ne remets pas en cause le démarrage de ton Mac, d'une part, d'autre part le système hébergé a l'impression d'être sur un PC normal, connu, sans souci.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas trop ou ne veulent pas connaître les aléas du bidouillage système, c'est bien plus conseillé.

Ensuite, il y a les avantages liés au fait que, au moins au début, on peut s'amuser à tester ceci ou cela sans avoir à _partitionner_ son disque. Cool. On peut bien sûr le faire, mais ce n'est pas _obligatoire_.

Bref, pleins d'avantages et peu d'inconvénients (performances moindres, notamment au niveau I/O et graphique).


----------



## edd72 (29 Décembre 2010)

polpaulin a dit:


> mais je comprend pas pourquoi un install normal serait si compliqué ou risqué
> si c'est le cas il y a un problème



Parce qu'avec une install "normale", si tu te débrouilles comme un gland (et à te lire, ça peut arriver), tu es capable d'installer Linux sur ta partition OS X, ou d'installer GRUB... en virtualisation, aucune chance.

Je ne comprend ce que tu veux faire? "Tester Linux"? Jute ça? Juste je lance, je regarde un peu et j'oublie? Alors je ne vois pas pourquoi faire un partitionnement et une install sur ton disque... un fichier-disque dur virtuel serait tellement plus simple pour toi et pour le mettre à la corbeille ensuite...


----------



## Alias84 (29 Décembre 2010)

Je pense qu'il est clair et net que la virtualisation est la meilleur facon d'utiliser un autre os que Mac os...

Et les inconveniants sont moindre comme cela a dejé été dit!

maintenant c'est a toi de voir, mais je te conseil de bien te renseigner car sinon dans pas longtemps tu sera sur ce meme forum pour nous demander de l'aider pour réparer ton mac...

Sinon, bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

edd72 a dit:


> Parce qu'avec une install "normale", si tu te débrouilles comme un gland (et à te lire, ça peut arriver), tu es capable d'installer Linux sur ta partition OS X, ou d'installer GRUB... en virtualisation, aucune chance.
> 
> Je ne comprend ce que tu veux faire? "Tester Linux"? Jute ça? Juste je lance, je regarde un peu et j'oublie? Alors je ne vois pas pourquoi faire un partitionnement et une install sur ton disque... un fichier-disque dur virtuel serait tellement plus simple pour toi et pour le mettre à la corbeille ensuite...





polpaulin a dit:


> mais je comprend pas pourquoi un install normal serait si compliqué ou risqué
> si c'est le cas il y a un problème



*polpaulin* tu pinailles sur un sujet qui t'échappe, il me semble que tu cherches à tout prix quelqu'un qui t'encourage à t'engager dans une voie hasardeuse 

_Par contre (un fichier-disque dur virtuel serait tellement plus simple pour toi et pour le mettre à la corbeille ensuite) me semble plus accessible et moins périlleux que tout autre solution_ : cité par edd72

Sinon restes en à tes 5 ans, met plutôt 10 ans avant de te lancer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------




Alias84 a dit:


> Je trouve ta reflexion un peu nul, car que ce soit en virtualisation ou dual boot les fonctions sont exactement les meme!!
> 
> Je suis etudiant en informatique et j'ai mandriva, justement, en virtual box et cela marche tres bien. Tu le met en plein ecran, et tu es comme sur un vraie boot de linux.
> 
> ...



Ben voila, tu es plus apte à mettre cela en place. 
Notre ami *polpaulin* n'a pas tes connaissances

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------




Alias84 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il est clair et net que la virtualisation est la meilleur facon d'utiliser un autre os que Mac os...
> 
> Et les inconveniants sont moindre comme cela a dejé été dit!
> 
> ...



La voix de la raison devrait faire son chemin


----------



## Alino06 (29 Décembre 2010)

Est ce qu'il est nécessaire que je dise quelque chose ?
Mon avis est le même que tout le monde, tu devrais virtualiser, surtout que pour ton utilisation (sinon tu poserais pas la question) tu verras pas la différence entre un vrai boot et une machine virtuelle


----------



## polpaulin (29 Décembre 2010)

ok merci


----------

